# Noel Weeks - The Christian School



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 28, 2007)

Any feedback on the above book? I'd be very keen to hear from anyone who agrees or disagrees with homeschooling.


----------



## Answerman (Jun 28, 2007)

I am convinced that homeschooling is the best and most Biblical model, because the responsibility of training up a child resides primarily on the father and secondarily on the mother and the best way to see that this is being carried out is to do it yourself. I am not totally against the parent delegating this task to competent Christian parties, but a thorough knowledge of what and how the children are being taught is absolutely necessary. Otherwise I believe that the father would be abducating his God given responsibility.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 28, 2007)

Answerman said:


> I am convinced that homeschooling is the best and most Biblical model, because the responsibility of training up a child resides primarily on the father and secondarily on the mother and the best way to see that this is being carried out is to do it yourself. I am not totally against the parent delegating this task to competent Christian parties, but a thorough knowledge of what and how the children are being taught is absolutely necessary. Otherwise I believe that the father would be abducating his God given responsibility.



Thank you - have you read 'Weeks'?


----------



## Answerman (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry Dieter, I haven't read Weeks book. I just wanted to comment on the second part of your question. I am very interested in this subject and will add his book to my list of books to purchase on this subject.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 29, 2007)

Answerman said:


> Sorry Dieter, I haven't read Weeks book. I just wanted to comment on the second part of your question. I am very interested in this subject and will add his book to my list of books to purchase on this subject.



Hi David!
I would warmly recommend the book; also http://reformedperspectives.org/newfiles/noe_weeks/noe_weeks.Teaching.html


----------

